# Dollar vs the Lira



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

See the dollar has been doing well. My wife said the president will do something about this.....and the dollars value will go down. Is this possible? Anyone?


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi,

The Central Bank may intervene in two ways to this rise. As first, by selling foreign currency and The Central Bank stated that currency is expressed not to sell. The second, by increasing interest and there are discourses on the interest rate cut here.. 

In conclusion, profit realization may bring some sales and so the dollars value will go down a little bit. However, i think upward trend will continue..


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## newbornman (Mar 12, 2015)

Dollar will go up and up!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

No one can tell for certain. If we could, we would now be in a yacht in Caribbean  just dont put all eggs in the same basket.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Dollar taking a hit. Not bad when doing a few hundred dollars. But purchased my home today and took a few thousand dollar hit cause I waited till after the weekend.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It is still higher than it was when this thread started. You never know. Move on


----------



## Teklu (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm living in a three-bedroom rooftop apartment (I have the whole roof with a big terrace all around!) and I am spending less than $300 per month. The dollar is really doing well here.


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

Teklu said:


> I'm living in a three-bedroom rooftop apartment (I have the whole roof with a big terrace all around!) and I am spending less than $300 per month. The dollar is really doing well here.


Good case... If you r paying your rent over $ currency, this means you r paying less at each next month..


----------

